# OB Joyful!



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Finally reunited with the Speedwagon again after having dropped it off in Munich on 12 November.

To recap it's Orient Blue with Natural brown leather.

I gave it a half heiney'd wash and wax and took the following pics just after a ice storm had cleared the area. I was freezing my cajones off, so I apologize in advance for the relatively poor quality of the pics. The sun refused to peek out of the clouds so I'll have to concede until I'm afforded a better opportunity.

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010009.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010013.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010014.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010016.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010011.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010001.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010003.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010005.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010007.jpg>


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Gorgeous, esp. with the front spoiler! And of course, good color choice. :thumbup:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

That's one beautiful bimmer! Wait, that's two beautiful bimmers  
Nice :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Gorgeous, esp. with the front spoiler! And of course, good color choice. :thumbup: *


Thanks, Al! What can I say about OB that hasn't already been said? :dunno: It's a PITA, but when sparklin' ain't nuthin sweeta! 

The dealers detail dept put some swirls on the finish, but when I give it the full attention it deserves in the spring, including claying, all of that damage will be covered over.

However, somebody rashed the left front rim.  But hey, what can you do? Stuff happens. It's relatively minor, and I'll deal with it next fall when I get dedicated winter tires and rims.

I decided that I couldn't live any longer with the snow plow look of the standard front bumper. So I took the dive and had the dealer install an M Technic bumper as soon as the car arrived. Unfortunately, in order to pay for it Tiny Tim didn't get any presents this Christmas.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *That's one beautiful bimmer! Wait, that's two beautiful bimmers
> Nice :thumbup: *


Thanks, rost! Typical 'His' and 'Hers' arrangement! Sometimes I wish we had just stuck to 'His' and 'Hers' bathrobes. Heck of a lot more affordable!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Holy **** that wagon looks good with that bumper and those wheels. Great choices on the color and interior, too. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Holy **** that wagon looks good with that bumper and those wheels. Great choices on the color and interior, too. :thumbup: *


Thanks, Phil.

Here is a picture of the stock bumper. Night and day. The M Technic bumper should be the stock bumper with SP.

<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/Pb050040.jpg>

If I didn't already have SG I would have opted for it. It (SG) rocks and is a better all season choice in the upkeep area than OB. But you'll soon find that out for yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

OK, Indy Mike, we know you have impeccable taste, but....

whatcha got behind that third garage door?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

LMC said:


> *whatcha got behind that third garage door? *


That's probably the "dog house"... where he spends the night after spending too much time with the car.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

LMC said:


> *OK, Indy Mike, we know you have impeccable taste, but....
> *


*

I'll second that...
It really seems like the facelifted e46 was designed w/ the M tech bumper in mind-- the original bumper just looks like an after thought in comparison. Good job! I wish they still offered the type 44 wheels-- i like their cleaner look better than the type 96s.*


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Don't you mean "OBehave!" baby! ya! Smashing baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking great Mike :thumbup: 

I need one of those bumpers too  How much, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Stunning combo, impeccable taste. (I know, I have the same interior/exterior/MTech bumper combo in a 2002 330i)!

Enjoy the new year in style...


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Looking great Mike :thumbup:
> 
> I need one of those bumpers too  How much, if you don't mind sharing? *


Yeah, suddenly stock bumpers look so...STOCK.

Here's a picture of what my wagon dreams about...

'02 325xiT, 5-pd, natural brown, SP/PP/HK/CWP


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Absolutely perfect color combo, and stunning car. You will never regret the beauty of the OB/NB. There is most definitely a reason why they continued the OB and discontinued the "other blue."


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Beautiful Mike and the bumper is a world of difference. The lack of sun helped your pictures. Enjoy the cars.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

LMC said:


> *whatcha got behind that third garage door? *


LMC, I wish I could say it's empty (I take that back, I really wish I could say that it hid an M3; any M3 whether it be E30, 36 or 46), but alas it only holds the ubiquitous SUV (or mini-ute in this case), Ford Escape XLT 4x4.

I know that busts me down to the level of mere mortal :angel: , but I'm pretty sure everybody probably has one that they'd like to do over again. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *That's probably the "dog house"... where he spends the night after spending too much time with the car.  *


Boy, I'll say! Not to mention that she still hasn't taken too kindly to my 'innocent' suggestion that she should work 80 hour weeks for the next 10 months to pay for the wagon. Heck, the way I look at it she's spent the last 30 something years wasting 8 hours each and every day just sleeping. She should be well rested by now, right? :dunno:

Then again, that could probably go under the heading of 'Famous last words of a (dead) fool!"


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *I'll second that...
> It really seems like the facelifted e46 was designed w/ the M tech bumper in mind-- the original bumper just looks like an after thought in comparison. Good job! I wish they still offered the type 44 wheels-- i like their cleaner look better than the type 96s. *


I'd be disingenuous if I didn't say that I was originally somewhat disappointed that the 44's were no longer available with the SP, but the more I live with the 96's the more I like them. I wouldn't say the 44's are played out, but the 96's just seem a lit bit fresher to me. That being said I'm still toying around with getting 44's (or at least knock-offs) as part of the winter setup, but will most likely go with the same Miglia kicks like johnlew is sporting on his wagon.

However, I will always be a BIG FAN of the 44's. They ROCK BIGTIME! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Don't you mean "OBehave!" baby! ya! Smashing baby!*


:lmao:

I'll especially drive around in it when I'm feeling very randy! GROWL!!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Looking great Mike :thumbup:
> 
> I need one of those bumpers too  How much, if you don't mind sharing? *


Phil, all of the parts came to about $600. Painting was $75 and labor came to about $400.

This was the first time the dealerships bodyshop had ever done a M Technic front spoiler, so the actual time and labor may have been a bit high in this case, but when I look at the professionalism in all aspects there's no way I'm gonna complain.

If any wagon owners are contemplating having this done PM me and I will give you an itemized list of the parts that the installer will need. I had to wait to pick up the car until Monday, because near the end of the job last Friday they realized that they didn't have the additional $10 in parts that they needed to complete the job. :banghead:

I highly recommend it for you. It would put a cherry on top of that mint chip ride of yours!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Technic said:


> *Stunning combo, impeccable taste. (I know, I have the same interior/exterior/MTech bumper combo in a 2002 330i)!
> 
> Enjoy the new year in style... *


Well, to be honest your pics in the showroom is what planted the seed in my mind in regards to the M Tech spoiler, and confirmed to me that OB with Nat brown is an awesome combo.

Actually, it's pretty easy to decide for oneself once pioneers like you show what it actually looks like after making that leap.

So, personally I appreciate your sharing your pics and experience with the rest of us! :thumbup:

If I can provide any information to others and help them, then I will have also given something back to the board.

After all, isn't that what an enthusiasts board like this is all about?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

uter said:


> *Yeah, suddenly stock bumpers look so...STOCK.
> 
> Here's a picture of what my wagon dreams about...
> 
> '02 325xiT, 5-pd, natural brown, SP/PP/HK/CWP *


What really made me flip is when upon arrival at the ED Center the very first car I saw in the lot was this: 
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/pb050022.jpg>

And then I saw many, many more wagons with the M tech plastic surgery done to them on that very ED lot.

And that is one hot dream that you are having (shows how sick and misaligned our one track minds are ). I think your wagon would ROCK with it under the SB skin.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

rbright said:


> *Absolutely perfect color combo, and stunning car. You will never regret the beauty of the OB/NB. There is most definitely a reason why they continued the OB and discontinued the "other blue." *


Thanks!

Topaz will be missed by many (as will SG, including by me), but I really wonder what Mystic blue is going to look like.

Guess we'll all have to wait until March or April to really find out.

Regardless, I'm satisfied with it (OB & NB) and will be happy to live with it for a long, long time! :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *Thanks!
> 
> Topaz will be missed by many (as will SG, including by me), but I really wonder what Mystic blue is going to look like.
> 
> ...


I was trying to find the pic earlier but there is one somebody posted on a forum somewhere around here of the new mystic blue color and I really like it.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Beautiful Mike and the bumper is a world of difference. The lack of sun helped your pictures. Enjoy the cars. *


Thanks John!

I'd love to enjoy either one if this stinking weather would only cooperate a little. We got a couple of more inches of the powder today.

Isn't it finally spring yet? Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Hopefully there'll be a 5##iT sometime in the future for us.

Hey, how are those snows on your Touring doing by the way? Any accumulations that you've had to navigate through so far?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Parting Shots!*

I'll apologize in advance for being a dreadful bore, but in case anyone's interested here's a 
couple of final shots:
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010010.jpg>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010008.jpg>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010012.jpg>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010015.jpg>

Now, if you're lucky you'll not hear from me again until spring is here and I've come out of hibernation.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

No complaints from me, except that you're killing me with all those nice shots of your natural brown leather. :banghead:


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

IMO, the wagon looks MUCH better with the M-technic front. The wagon somehow seems more complete with it.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

One of the 'festers from Europe can chime in any time here, but I suspect that quite a few E46s there have the M sport pkg fitted that includes the M aero kit.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Parting Shots!*



IndyMike said:


> *I'll apologize in advance for being a dreadful bore, but in case anyone's interested here's a
> couple of final shots:
> <img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010008.jpg>
> Now, if you're lucky you'll not hear from me again until spring is here and I've come out of hibernation.  *


For some reason this picture makes me like you just a little less  

envy is a terrible thing :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Parting Shots!*



PM 325xiT said:


> *For some reason this picture makes me like you just a little less
> 
> envy is a terrible thing :eeps:  *


I think that photo just proves TD's point about the E46, er, um, modern cars...so much CPU power that they're thinking. Sure, the lightbulbs are upside down, but that's just additional proof that they think...but not very well


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> * That being said I'm still toying around with getting 44's (or at least knock-offs) as part of the winter setup, but will most likely go with the same Miglia kicks like johnlew is sporting on his wagon.
> 
> However, I will always be a BIG FAN of the 44's. They ROCK BIGTIME! :thumbup: *


I think its a great idea! I'm using 44s with some Blizzak LM-22s and it is fantastic.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike, I just caught this thread now . . . 

Your Wagon is stunning . . .I think between, the type 96's, the M technic front and the color combo it is one of THE best looking E46's around !!!!

I love it . . . and as I've said to you before . . . I LOVE YOUR HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Enjoy it all :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Now that Alan has resurrected this thread...

Replacing the front fascia really is mandatory on '02+ cars that come with the standard (non-330i SP) fascia.

That is a drop-dead gorgeous wagon. As others have said, the color combination is stunning.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

yea I think my next bimmer will be OB with Nat Brown Interior, there is just something about it.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

*NICE!!!!*

I like your ride. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *No complaints from me, except that you're killing me with all those nice shots of your natural brown leather. :banghead: *


Not to worry, Phil. You made a nice call all around I'd say. :thumbup:

The SP front bumper on the sedan is the equal of the M Tech bumper, IMHO. I only happen to like the M Tech just a tad bit better because it is more exclusive, in that you very seldom see a Bimmer cloaked in one.

Be sure to give us more pics once the weather gets reasonable again (if ever? :dunno: ).


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Capitalist said:


> *IMO, the wagon looks MUCH better with the M-technic front. The wagon somehow seems more complete with it. *


It does give it a certain presence, you might say. 

If it only had the 3 point aught (ok, and also in my case the 5sp if you must drag it out of me) it would be a legitimate heavyweight contender.

As it is it's a nice little grocery getter that the little woman can use to putt around in during the weekdays, and I can use to take on the local S's on the weekends (if not Auto X's)


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Parting Shots!*



PM 325xiT said:


> *For some reason this picture makes me like you just a little less
> 
> envy is a terrible thing :eeps:  *


The problem with having two Bimmers, Phil, as others here can tell you is that you now have to worry twice as much about, (1) potholes the size of the Grand Canyon; (2) about pinheads armed with sharp objects seeking out targets to make their delusional impressionist statements against; (3) having to pay premium gas prices; and the list goes on and on.

Can't do much about items 1 and 3, but a couple of Doberman's might provide enough incentive for an attitude adjustment in regards to item 2. :yikes:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Parting Shots!*



[email protected] said:


> *I think that photo just proves TD's point about the E46, er, um, modern cars...so much CPU power that they're thinking. Sure, the lightbulbs are upside down, but that's just additional proof that they think...but not very well  *


LOL!

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1010008.jpg>

And of course the bigger light in the middle is the server sending out instructions to the two nodes.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *I think its a great idea! I'm using 44s with some Blizzak LM-22s and it is fantastic. *


No movement on this front yet, Doc.

I lost the right front stock Dunlop last week to a screw perfectly embedded in the sidewall. Had to revert to the spare (thank God I opted for the full size job :thumbup: ). Additionally, the car only had just over 1700 miles on the set of tires, so I only have to worry about replacing the spare ($110  ).

I'll probably try to pick up some Dunlop Winter Sports late this spring. Still haven't decided on whether to go with the 44's or Miglia's though. Can't lose either way IMO.

As a closing comment; I should be the poster boy for Dunlop.

Yesterday, not only did I have to buy one SP Sport 2000E for the Touring, but I also got the bad news during my 30,000 mile inspection on the Ford mini-ute Escap(ad)e that all 4 stock Firestone HT's had about given up the ghost.

So I went and ordered 4 Dunlop Rover A/T Radials as well, $415 installed.

Needless to say, after this week I am quite tired indeed!   :angel:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Mike, I just caught this thread now . . .
> 
> Your Wagon is stunning . . .I think between, the type 96's, the M technic front and the color combo it is one of THE best looking E46's around !!!!
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank for the kind words, Alan!

I can't take credit for any of it, in that the Lord has blessed more than I deserve.

And by-the-way, PROPS on your new rims. I'm not a big fan of most of the Hammann (waste)products, but those rims are the rare exception.

Nice call! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> * That is a drop-dead gorgeous wagon. As others have said, the color combination is stunning. *


Thanks, Tom!

While I haven't been posting here much due to my obligations at work (I honestly can't believe they are finally expecting me to be a productive employee  ) where I am cranking out 60 hrs a week (see previous comment in paren) on a new (and improved :dunno: ) software release package, I have lurked with some interest in your quest for your own GG (grocery getter).

Good luck to you. If you remain patient I'm sure you'll be rewarded with what you are looking for.

Gotta just love those 5er Tourings! :thumbup:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

The wagon looks great Mike. Both look great...as always. You get my vote for best color combinations on *two* cars in the same household. :thumbup:

What's behind door number three in the garage?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike, that's one beautiful Touring. The M-II bumper is looking gorgeous :thumbup: 

And the color combo is absolutely stunning. 

Enjoy it !


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: NICE!!!!*



Ausfahrt said:


> *I like your ride. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: *


 Not looking too shabby there yourself, Aus!

How low can you go! :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *The wagon looks great Mike. Both look great...as always. You get my vote for best color combinations on two cars in the same household. :thumbup: *


Thanks, Mikey!


Mike 325xi said:


> *What's behind door number three in the garage? *


Well, prior to getting the Touring I'll give you a hint; it was an offroad vehicle that runs like a 'deer' that is green and yellow and has about 18hp under the hood.

Of course I'm sure you answered with the correct response of John Deere rider mower.

But right not it's just the abode for the Ford Escape. Hopefully I'll be able to sell it sometime this spring. For some unknown reason it's developed an inferiority complex due to it's stablemates. 
:dunno:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Mike, that's one beautiful Touring. The M-II bumper is looking gorgeous :thumbup:
> 
> And the color combo is absolutely stunning.
> 
> Enjoy it ! *


Thanks, Alex!

And meanwhile we're all waiting with baited breath to get a glimpse of the Alpina.

If you guys in Deutschland didn't have just a 24 hour week maybe you'd get it sooner.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Thanks, Alex!
> 
> And meanwhile we're all waiting with baited breath to get a glimpse of the Alpina.
> 
> If you guys in Deutschland didn't have just a 24 hour week maybe you'd get it sooner.  *


:lmao:

I've told them to take time and not to rush


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Parting Shots!*



IndyMike said:


> * Now, if you're lucky you'll not hear from me again until spring is here and I've come out of hibernation.  *


Now that I've stuck my head out of my hole :eeps:  (ok, get your mind out of the gutter, will ya; not that one  ) and see that Punky Phil was right in that there are 6 (now 5) more weeks of winter left  I'm goin' back down 'till later.

See ya kids!


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree. OB is AWESOME. That NB is pretty cool looking; congrats! :thumbup:


----------

